# Problems with U-Verse?



## rgsgww

This is not exactly about computers freezing, but it may apply to you

http://www.techspot.com/news/31615-ATT-to-slow-down-Uverse-subscribers.html

How old is your computer, what OS?


----------



## gma2rjc

Thanks rgsgww - that article was pretty interesting. I did call AT&T/U-Verse last Saturday morning when my computer froze-up completely. Not really the computer, but just when I tried to use the internet. When it froze-up like that, I turned off the power switch on the battery back-up box. Then I noticed my phone was dead, no dial tone. So I thought I broke something and that's when I called them. In the 20 minutes from the time I dialed their number and got through to a human who could help, the problem stopped and the computer was actually the fastest it's been in a while. Now, when it slows down too much, I shut that box off again. But I never had to do that before.



> How old is your computer, what OS?


It's about 8 to 10 years old, but my friends husband has done a lot of work on it and updates it. What OS? Windows XP


----------



## rgsgww

Glad to hear you found a fix for the problem.

Any antivirus or firewall?


----------



## gma2rjc

I was sure I had an antivirus program on here, they provide one with the internet service. It looks like it's turned off. I'll get that taken care of. There is a firewall. 

Thanks for asking about the antivirus, I didn't know there wasn't one running.


----------



## gma2rjc

DangerMouse suggested I download Avast. I did that and it found a Trojan virus on my computer. The Norton Antivirus that I have hadn't found it. Everything is running great now.


----------



## rgsgww

gma2rjc said:


> DangerMouse suggested I download Avast. I did that and it found a Trojan virus on my computer. The Norton Antivirus that I have hadn't found it. Everything is running great now.



I have norton 360 and it seems to find infections...but you have to set it up right, have to make sure it updates frequently.


----------



## gma2rjc

I have Norton Antivirus, Norton Spyware, Norton Personal Firewall, and AT&T Yahoo! Mail Protection that all comes with the U-verse service. Every now and then, a screen pops up showing that it's doing a scan, but the only thing it was finding was a cookie (I think it was oatmeal raisin). It always said it was a minor risk and suggested no action be taken. I just changed that to have it automatically remove low-risk items. 

I think that Trojan virus got into my computer from a coupon website. At least that's where it showed up when Avast scanned through all the files. It sure is nice not having to turn the power off and on all the time. After a while, that wasn't helping very much.


----------



## rgsgww

gma2rjc said:


> I have Norton Antivirus, Norton Spyware, Norton Personal Firewall, and AT&T Yahoo! Mail Protection that all comes with the U-verse service. Every now and then, a screen pops up showing that it's doing a scan, but the only thing it was finding was a cookie (I think it was oatmeal raisin). It always said it was a minor risk and suggested no action be taken. I just changed that to have it automatically remove low-risk items.
> 
> I think that Trojan virus got into my computer from a coupon website. At least that's where it showed up when Avast scanned through all the files. It sure is nice not having to turn the power off and on all the time. After a while, that wasn't helping very much.



One time, I downloaded some software that got infected on another computer ( did not know about it...) and immediately, it was removed off my computer and norton alerted me of a trojan.

I ran liveupdate (seems to have updates every day) and found no more infections.

Liveupdate gets new definitions about every day.


----------



## gma2rjc

I'm glad Norton is a good antivirus program too. I guess it can't hurt to have several of them running at the same time.


----------



## DangerMouse

gma2rjc said:


> (I think it was oatmeal raisin)


there's your problem, it should be chocolate chip, not oatmeal raisin....

DM


----------



## gma2rjc

You're right. I think it has something to do with those little California raisin guys.


----------



## rgsgww

Multiple programs are good, might cause you problems if they are running at the same time though.

Yes, your supposed to have chocolate chip cookies, not oatmeal raisin. Peanut butter and sugar cookies are ok, but might cause you problems in the future.


----------



## DangerMouse

peanut butter AND oatmeal raisin will **** up your processor and jam up your tray on the dvd drive too. sticky mess that....
ONLY use chocolate chip or sugar cookies, as suggested.
but of course if you are already buttered, you can remove the **** by going to 
http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner
and/or
http://www.grc.com/intro.htm
to test your security, and/or
www.avast.com
for some of the best freeware protection out there against virus and malicious software and dcom attacks and email protection, etc, etc....

DM


----------



## rgsgww

Seems like a good way to get the peanut butter out.


----------



## gma2rjc

If I had to blame one ingredient, I would have to say it's the peanut butter. That stuff is always looking for a 'jam'.

The oatmeal has more fiber, which usually helps 'loosen' things up.......IF you know what I mean :laughing:


----------



## rgsgww

Whatever you do, don't let worms crawl in your computer!

They are nasty to fish out...always crawling into crevices between .dll's .exe's in mails, .sys's, etc.


----------



## gma2rjc

> Whatever you do, don't let worms crawl in your computer!
> They are nasty to fish out...always crawling into crevices between .dll's .exe's in mails, .sys's, etc.


I only allow worms in there when I'm fishing.......for information. One time I was searching for information on some Salmon colored paint. Another time I was looking for a Bass guitar. Later that day I had trouble with my ears, so I did a google search on herring.........okay, that's enough, sorry to put you through all of that. :no::laughing::whistling2:


----------



## rgsgww

:laughing:

Well, _Fish_ is a commonly known virus that can infect your cpu and cause it to run at 1hz.

You can catch it if you have a lot of worms in your computer.

Im being serious....


----------



## gma2rjc

Oh, I didn't know that. The worm in the computer sounds familiar, but I've never heard of the fish part. There sure is a lot to know about computers.


----------

